# Paludarium Plants ???



## Dj-timmy (May 27, 2009)

I am looking at setting up a paludarium but cant seem to find anywhere in the UK for plants (Dwarf umbrella plant, Parrots Feather etc.)

Does anyone know of anywhere that sells them?


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Try Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper they have a decent selection. There arent many online plant shops, i found that with my crestie viv.


----------



## Dj-timmy (May 27, 2009)

Thanks dude.:2thumb:
Just what I was after


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Glad i could help:2thumb:


----------

